# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Need help with recognizing some song lyrics

## kt_81



----------


## basurero

La chica del puebo bailando con salero
un ritmo bien modo, ????? andal

----------


## Cesar

Hola,

----------


## kt_81



----------


## Cesar

Hola, 
Bueno aqu

----------


## kt_81

Hola, 
[quote=Cesar]Hola, 
Bueno aqu

----------


## kt_81

C

----------


## Cesar

Hola, 
S

----------


## kt_81

Jeje, hace tiempo que yo poste

----------


## basurero

???? soltero me voy a parrandear  
Creo que esto significa lo mismo que "correrse una juerga". No entend

----------


## kt_81

> Mi novia me dijo que se iba
> La encuentro en el baile y descubro
> Ella besa a otro

 No puedo comprobarlo de momento, pero creo que tienes raz

----------

